# Yellow Jackets



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

If you set traps early in the year it is much more effective. You are trying to kill the queens before they can raise workers. I did this year and found a significant drop in hornets and wasps.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually I tried that and couldn't catch any of them. What are you using for traps and bait?


----------



## Roy Coates (May 27, 2012)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/DC-690.html 
is what I just ordered


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

As this is the treatment free forum, I would say don't treat for them, or like they say around here, bees should not be artificially propped up, they'll get weak. Let bees be bees.

Ask in a more appropriate forum and you'll tap into a wider audience and no doubt get some good advice.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

I smash them if I am around the hives. I have seen them go in my robber screen small space and the bees kill them and take them out like undertakers. The key is to reduce the entrance or better yet, use a robber screen.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Yellow jackets aren't usually a problem especially if your hives are strong. What they're looking for is protein, either worker wing muscles or brood if they can get their hands on it.

If you want to do a trap there are lots of great and cheap home made designs you can find on the internet. But really, a trap is going to do little to no good, you're only killing the workers. Find the nest and kill it or get the queens early in the season.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is the rest of the thread after he moved it, with at least one good trap

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?288333-Yellow-Jackets&highlight=yellow+jackets


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i am running 14 of the yellow plastic traps. i am baiting them with the oldest or least desirable meat from my freezer. we started with the ducks and the mule deer buck, now my wife is trying to keep me out of the elk. i have filled 2 1/2 5 gallon buckets with dead yellowjackets and there are still lots.the meat works for about 2 days, and most of the traps fill up that fast. luckily my hives are strong this year, and i reduced entrances before it got bad. good luck


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Killing yellow jackets feels good but as Justin has found one or two good size hive nearby will each have tens of thousands much like a strong honeybee hive
The most effective solution is to watch them leave and try to find their underground nest and remove it.
Good Luck, Mike


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

I never see where they are going. They are so small.


----------

